# IRS Free File, Do Your Federal Taxes for Free



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2019)

I heard this mentioned on the radio, thought it may helps someone here.  More here.



> Welcome to Free File, where you can prepare and file your federal  individual income tax return for free using tax-preparation-and-filing  software.
> Let Free File do the hard work for you with brand-name software or Free File Fillable Forms.


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 14, 2019)

Can be found on the IRS.GOV web site. Some of the programs have age & income restrictions. I've used one or the other of them for several years but my taxes are pretty simple. But it's a whole new ball game this year compared to past. Here the public libraries have free copies of state & fed forms & instructions , helps to get an idea of what they're like.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 15, 2019)

Just in case. If you don't want to do your own taxes, check to see if there is free AARP tax assistance in your area. My wife is a volunteer, AARP, tax aide. She's doing that right now as I write this.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 23, 2019)

When I've researched and once tried to use a free file, there were restrictions or glitches.  So due to my particular set of circumstances I use what I've used for years...H & R Block Tax Cut program.  I get it for a good price on Amazon. It includes 5 free Fed e-files and free State tax prep.  My grandson uses the program and shares the cost with me so this year my out of pocket cost is $13.86.


----------

